# Two More New Lenses Mentioned [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 20, 2015)

```
We’ve been told about two more lenses coming in 2016, one being an EF-S mount version of the 22mm f/2 STM and an EF 85mm f/1.8 IS.</p>
<p>While the EF 85mm f/1.8 IS would be a welcomed update in the Canon lineup, the EF-S 22mm f/2 STM is a bit odd, considering there’s already an EF 24mm f/2.8 STM in the lineup. Optically the EF-M 22 f/2 STM is pretty stellar, but does the APS-C DSLR segment need the same lens?</p>
<p>This comes from an unknown source, and hopefully we hear more.</p>
```


----------



## brad-man (Sep 20, 2015)

An updated 85 kept at 1.8 and with IS would indeed be very welcomed. Hopefully the increase in size will be minimal (a la the 35IS). It would be fantastic for FF or crop.


----------



## lw (Sep 20, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> Optically the EF-M 22 f/2 STM is pretty stellar, but does the APS-C DSLR segment need the same lens?</p>



Is Canon creating a rod for its own back with 3 overlapping lens mounts?
Do its customers need each focal length in 3 mounts? 

No surprise that M users crave some additional EF-M lenses, particularly primes. But Canon never created EF-S primes until the 24mm (60mm Macro aside). 

The EF adaptor is not an ideal solution for M users as it rather defeats the object of having a smaller lightweight system.

If anything, EF-S is going to get squeezed out in the middle. Apart from UWA, and kit type zooms, why make any EF-S primes when EF lenses fit directly? More to the point why start making them now after all these years without them.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 20, 2015)

Still no replacement for the pre historic 50mm macro.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 20, 2015)

When 24mm STM was released, I was sad. This meant little chance of seeing an EF-S version with F2 aperture.

I would be happy if Canon prove that I was wrong, and launch an EF-S 22mm F2 of the same size of 50 STM.

85mm F1.8 IS is also an old desire.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 20, 2015)

lw said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Optically the EF-M 22 f/2 STM is pretty stellar, but does the APS-C DSLR segment need the same lens?</p>
> ...



I don't think Ef-s will be squeezed out; possibly quite the opposite. Although I have been a FF user since 2005, personally I think we may see a decline in the desire for FF from those that don't really need it as they find that APS is capable of producing the same results at much lower cost. This will take time because when viewing images at 100% on screen FF always looks clearer, but this doesn't translate to smaller images and normal size prints. 

Why indeed make EF-s primes when there are many very reasonably priced FF ones that are relatively small. 

With regard to your last question refer to my first paragraph. I think Canon are ahead of the curve with the 7DII. Nikon could be heading down the wrong path in offering more FF and less aps. And Pentax may be too late to the party with their FF offering.


----------



## mb66energy (Sep 20, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> Still no replacement for the pre historic 50mm macro.



What a pitty - for me a 2.0 50mm IS macro would be the perfect lens complementing the 2.8 100 macro.

An EF-S 2.0 22 stm: must use a totally different formula compared to the EF-M version. IMO this lens
will not come.

EF 1.8 85 IS is very interesting while I would like a EF 2.0 100 IS much more - I don't like these odd f-stops at full aperture ...


----------



## mb66energy (Sep 20, 2015)

One thing which comes into mind about an EF-S 2.0 22:

Maybe Canon is planning to give future mirrorless systems an EF compatible
mount which accepts EF, EF-S and "EF-X-lenses". "EF-X" could be a new lens type
which goes deeper into the mount and is NOT compatible with D-SLRs.

This would lead to a larger mirrorless body but specialty lenses which put lens
elements between mount flange and sensor for compactness and better IQ.

No longer the need for an EF to EF-M adaptor and the chance to implement a
ring around the lens mount base to set ... the aperture (or anything else customizable by menu)!
And time for a larger grip with a larger high capacity battery.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Sep 20, 2015)

I see a 22 f2 EF-S being ideal for the rebel crowd and the SL-(x) crowd. 22 f2, 40 2.8 and you have a really small package for walk/knock around shooting. Yea you don't have all the uber features but it is grandma's birthday party for crying out loud.

High school level video shooters would really benefit from a SL1 w/ a 22 F2. light weight, easy to mount on an entry level steady cam 

I look at this as really priming the entry level product set so that the younger enthusiasts can join in and get brand loyal. Smart move by Canon my 2 cents.

As to completely different formula - perhaps just the last element to compensate for the flange distance. Being an owner of the 22 EF-M I very happy w/ the IQ, even in the corners so something that helps the angles of the light hitting sensor would seem to only improve corner IQ.

I am just happy to be in the fray - function, features, etc are just getting better.


----------



## switters (Sep 20, 2015)

If the 85/1.8 IS performs as well as the 35 IS, it will be a very popular lens indeed.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 20, 2015)

switters said:


> If the 85/1.8 IS performs as well as the 35 IS, it will be a very popular lens indeed.


+1
I would have prefered a F1.4 lens, even without IS but if it is really good at F1.8 I'll be in for it.

EF-S 22/2.0? Hmm, looks strange after the 24/2.8 but the extra 2 mm and aperture might be interesting, if at the same level as the EF-M.


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 20, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> While the EF 85mm f/1.8 IS would be a welcomed update in the Canon lineup, the EF-S 22mm f/2 STM is a bit odd, considering there’s already an EF 24mm f/2.8 STM in the lineup.



What in the world???

The whole reason the 24/2.8 is (to me) useless is that it's not faster than f/2.8. I'd rather have the 17-55/2.8 IS for crop or any of the 24-70/2.8s for full-frame.

For me, the whole point of a prime is SPEED. Unusual focal lengths (like my 2800mm/10 telescope) and/or features (like the TS-e lenses) can be good too, but zooms are now plenty good optically so primes are of no use if they just overlap with zooms. A 22/2 for crop SLRs would be incredibly useful - way more useful than a 24/2.8 which is overlapped by multiple zooms.

Of course, for me, this is all moot since I got the Sigma 18-35/1.8.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Sep 20, 2015)

brad-man said:


> Hopefully the increase in size will be minimal (a la the 35IS). It would be fantastic for FF or crop.



Minimal?
http://www.eflens.com/ef-lenses/ef_35_f_2.html -> 210g
http://www.eflens.com/ef-lenses/ef_35mm_f2_is_usm.html -> 335g

Yes, I like the 35 IS very much, because its light and good to handle - but the older version was _much_ smaller.
But the picture quality improves a lot, which isn't needed a lot on the 85mm one, this is already a good lens.
I look for a 85mm portrait lens and wait for a Sigma Art 85mm also, but maybe a 85 IS (if reasonable priced of course!) is what I really want..


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 20, 2015)

If Canon release ef-s 22 f2, going to sell sigma 30mm and get this. That is the only prime lens I need. Looks like Canon is going to release something for crop. Some noise about 22 f2, 15-80 f2-4, 100-300mm and 50-150mm. Hopefully we see one at least.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 20, 2015)

mb66energy said:


> An EF-S 2.0 22 stm: must use a totally different formula compared to the EF-M version. IMO this lens
> will not come.



+1 

It is not as easy as simply taking an EF-M lens and chaning the mount to EF-S. The shorter flange back of the EF-M mount necessitates quite different optical layouts compared to EF-S lenses. 

EF-M 22/2.0
http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/lens/ef/data/ef-m/ef_m22_2_stm.html?p=2

EF-S 24/2.8 
http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/tech/report/2014/12/img/zu_01.gif
http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/tech/report/2014/12/


Even the two "identically specced" kit zooms EF-S 18-55 IS STM vs. EF-M 18-55 IS STM are quite different in their optical layout: 
http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/lens/ef/data/ef-m/ef_m18~55_3_5~5_6_is_stm.html?p=2
http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/lens/ef/data/ef-s/ef_s18~55_f35~56is_stm.html?p=2


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 20, 2015)

mb66energy said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Still no replacement for the pre historic 50mm macro.
> ...


f/2 for a 1:1 macro would be a bit too wide, although it might serve as a portrait lens for crop body users. I was hoping that by now Canon would have replaced that 50mm f/2.5 macro with a EF 60mm f/2.8 IS USM lens with IF . It would have been perfect complement for the Sigma 150mm OS lens that I use on a daily basis for macro. I personally find the 50/60mm too close to complement 100mm macro as compared to 150/180mm lens.


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 20, 2015)

I went for the 100 f2.0 when I was looking around the 85mm fl range.

Part of the reason for avoiding the 85 f1.8 was the softness often mentioned at 1.8 in the 85, I checked before I bought and the 100 just seemed a less soft wide open than the 85.

I tend to shoot at faster than 1/100th or slower than 1 second. IS won't make me upgrade, but I'm sure many will find it very useful.

I hope they improve the optics at the same time as adding IS.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 20, 2015)

davidcl0nel said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully the increase in size will be minimal (a la the 35IS). It would be fantastic for FF or crop.
> ...



The new 35 is 10.5mm (1/2") wider and 20mm (3/4") longer than the original. Considering the improved optics and the inclusion of IS, yes, I consider that minimal. Since the original 35 was diminutive in comparison to the 85, I would not expect the 85 to grow proportionally larger. My expectation could, of course, be wrong.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Sep 20, 2015)

I love my 85 1.8. Really a killer lens for its value! Improve its optics at 1.8-2.2 and maybe a better build. IS is going to be awesome on it! The only thing I would be worried about this 85mm 1.8 IS lens is the price tag.. 3x price hike is my guess from the original model.. ha ha but then, it wouldn't be canon if they didnt do so. ;D


----------



## SteveA (Sep 20, 2015)

I would be interested in an EF-S 22mm 2.0 IS USM, not an STM. I have a Canon 35 2.0 IS USM, that I like, but its' crop factor is 56mm. A 22mm on crop is 35mm. The 24 2.8 STM is 2.8 and STM. I rarely shoot video, and I don't like the sleep mode of the STM lenses. I have the 10-18 STM and 55-250 STM. Both are small, light, sharp, and inexpensive, but the STM on the 55-250 is difficult to use for action photos.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 20, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> While the EF 85mm f/1.8 IS would be a welcomed update in the Canon lineup...


What I forgot in my first post:

Make it USM . Don't make it STM. Otherwise I'm out


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 20, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > While the EF 85mm f/1.8 IS would be a welcomed update in the Canon lineup...
> ...



Actually, I do like STM lenses. They work well enough on my 5D III (not only in live view mode, but also in regular Phase-AF mode) and they work much better on my EOS-M (via adapter) than USM lenses do. And I like how well those STM lenses demonstrate that focus rings on AF lenses are an antiquated relict that should be jettisoned as soon as possible.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 20, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...


Understood! 

But there are those mid-range lenses like the 35/2 IS USM with that *USM*, right?
And until now there is no L lens with STM, right? 
And there is a reason for that, right? 
And that reason is the same, why I still prefer USM.

It's the same reason why I didn't buy that 50/1.8 STM. Because I am willing to wait for that 
50/1.whatever withorwithout IS USM, too.
And if that's not comming from Canon, I think I'll turn toward the Art lenses.
But right now I still can wait and see...


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 20, 2015)

As far as pure DSLR-lenses go, I prefer the "high-end" Canon Ring-USM AF drive too ... as used in most L lenses. 
But the cheapo type "USM" implementation in some mid-price EF lenses - e.g. in the EF 50/1.4 - is clearly inferior to STM. 

I do expect an EF 85/1.8 Mk. II update or successor [85/1.4 as good as and priced like Sigma 8) ] to come with Ring-USM. But I would not buy it, since I prefer to use my 70-200/2.8 as a more universal lens. 

On the other hand, I would be highly interested in a EF-M 85/1.8 STM IS portrait lens ... provided it was as compact, optically good and priceworthy as all other EF-M lenses.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 20, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> ...
> But the cheapo type "USM" implementation in some mid-price EF lenses - e.g. in the EF 50/1.4 - is clearly inferior to STM.


100% agree. 

But the days of the "micro-USM" are gone. See the mid-range WA primes Canon released lately. 
So why longing for STM when you see you can get USM (real ring USM; and of course as long as you're not into video).
But if Canon was thinking that way I wouldn't have a 35/2 IS USM to compare with.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 20, 2015)

I like the STM for general photography. I rather like the noise it makes; it's a sort of futuristic, positive sound, and is quite reassuring that something is actually happening when you press focus.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 20, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> I like the STM for general photography. I rather like the noise it makes; it's a sort of futuristic, positive sound, and is quite reassuring that something is actually happening when you press focus.


Noise from STM? ??? You must be referring to the pancakes, which has limited the mechanism by compact size. :

When I used the 18-55mm STM for the first time, I thought it was defective because I pressed the shutter button, and immediately the image was focused.  Very fast, and very quiet. I've never been able to hear any noise of the lens 18-55mm STM, and 55-250mm STM.


----------



## Zanken (Sep 21, 2015)

Lee Jay said:


> What in the world???
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



That you're using that Sigma says a lot. It would be a monster of a lens for most APS-C users. Personally I pair the 40mm pancake with my 6D all of the time. I love it. It's a very convenient, light setup that I can sling over my shoulder and forget, or shoot holding a flash in the other hand if I like. It's nice.

That said - a 22/2 would be most welcome - when I starting shooting with a 600D years ago, I found the cost and size of L primes prohibitive. I don't know why Canon or Nikon have not gotten around to creating a range of EF-S primes for their more consumer market. Fuji's mirrorless systems are doing really well based off of the fact that they are making lot's of nice compact lenses based on the smaller sensor.


----------



## grainier (Sep 21, 2015)

brad-man said:


> An updated 85 kept at 1.8 and with IS would indeed be very welcomed. Hopefully the increase in size will be minimal (a la the 35IS).



35 IS is double the size and 50% more weight compared to the original 35/2


----------



## siegsAR (Sep 21, 2015)

switters said:


> If the 85/1.8 IS performs as well as the 35 IS, it will be a very popular lens indeed.


I'd expect it will be much better because they can put the Blue Spectrum Refractive Optics on it; in terms of handling aberration atleast- and I think that's what the current 85's major problem is. Lens is tack sharp already, better vignetting than my 35mm IS. Maybe it will have a 67mm filter size if they put IS on it. Both USM or STM would be fine though I prefer the former.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 21, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> switters said:
> 
> 
> > If the 85/1.8 IS performs as well as the 35 IS, it will be a very popular lens indeed.
> ...


I rather stick to a lightweight f1.8 IS with similar performance to the 35mm f2 IS and 67mm filter threat so I can use my current filters. ;D
An 85mm f1.4 will be heavier, more expensive and very close to the 85L, no sense.


----------



## Nininini (Sep 21, 2015)

lw said:


> If anything, EF-S is going to get squeezed out in the middle. Apart from UWA, and kit type zooms, why make any EF-S primes when EF lenses fit directly? More to the point why start making them now after all these years without them.



I think the reverse will happen, FF is not as interesting to me anymore now that APS-C have such good ISO performance, I really enjoy the extra reach on my 70D and sold my FF. I have a lighter and smaller setup.

An 85mm IS would be AMAZING on a crop. It would be 136mm IS in a very small size.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Sep 21, 2015)

Nininini said:


> lw said:
> 
> 
> > If anything, EF-S is going to get squeezed out in the middle. Apart from UWA, and kit type zooms, why make any EF-S primes when EF lenses fit directly? More to the point why start making them now after all these years without them.
> ...



aps-c isn't that much smaller.. minimal differences.. and you're talking more about lenses here. They aren't any lighter except for the few worthy ef-s lenses. also, you try to make any large prints at 300dpi and you're quickly limited, especially with cropping. I think aps-c is becoming better, no question about that, and that FF is becoming more common and affordable for the average joe. if you want to go smaller, that's fine. but I believe larger sensors are the future for any photographer.. even phone camera sensors are getting larger. last thing.. i don't like smaller/lighter camera bodies because of the imbalance of it and the lenses. granted the 70D is a perfect medium. My friend's 50D and 5D feels so right in the hands particularly with a larger lens.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 21, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > I like the STM for general photography. I rather like the noise it makes; it's a sort of futuristic, positive sound, and is quite reassuring that something is actually happening when you press focus.
> ...



Yes I am !


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 21, 2015)

Interesting. I currently use 5 STM lenses - 40/2.8 and all 4 EF-M lenses - and cannot really hear AF drive on any of them. Will pay close attention next time i use one.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 21, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Interesting. I currently use 5 STM lenses - 40/2.8 and all 4 EF-M lenses - and cannot really hear AF drive on any of them. Will pay close attention next time i use one.


A lot of them are almost silent, agree again. 
But if your 40/2.8 STM is silent, then there must have been a redesign of the drive between yours and mine (yes, I have STM lenses, too  ) or Canon should look at their QC because I can hear mine really well  

And though STM is a really good price performer I still wish that Canon is offering ring USM to more mid-range 
lenses, esp. to the 85/1.8 successor as this is one of my most popular primes focal lengths and I want the AF as fast as possible


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Sep 21, 2015)

I would REALLY welcome the addition of IS to the longer primes (85mm and 135mm). An 85mm 1.8 IS for $599 sounds about right.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Sep 21, 2015)

Two good news... oops, rumors!
The EF-M 22mm F/2 is one of the very few thing I miss about my (now sold) EOS M, so I would probably consider switching from my current 24mm F/2.8 to this newcomer, and a 85mm F/1.8 IS would be a very interesting portrait lens both on APS-C and Full Frame.


----------



## Sabaki (Sep 21, 2015)

I don't know how many would agree with me but I think Canon has been killing it with their lens releases in the last few years. Some truly epic performers has put Canon in great stead lens wise.

The day Canon releases a body again that made the same impact as the 5Dii, 1DX and 7D original, Canon's system will be the undisputed king of the hill


----------



## Eagle Eye (Sep 21, 2015)

Canon primes have been killing it recently. While I'm partial to Zeiss primes for a few reasons (not all technical, since I think Canon makes killer glass), there are some real benefits to having autofocus for those longer ones. I have Zeiss for 50mm and below, but still use a Canon 85mm 1.8 and 135L at the long end. I'd been thinking about switching to the Zeiss 85mm this winter, but if Canon drops this lens with a smooth focus ring, I'll definitely stay with the Canon.


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm interested in the 85mm. The 85 I have now is a fantastic/reasonably priced portrait lens. Works great on a crop for indoor sports too - fast and sharp. I would expect the new lens to have a similar improvement like the 35 to 35 IS did. I have not used a STM lens so I'm not sure how the focus speed compares to USM.


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 21, 2015)

Is there a consolidated list of rumored equipment for end of 2015/2016 posted? At one time someone had a list and it was a nice reference.

-w


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 21, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> I don't know how many would agree with me but I think Canon has been killing it with their lens releases in the last few years. Some truly epic performers has put Canon in great stead lens wise.
> 
> The day Canon releases a body again that made the same impact as the 5Dii, 1DX and 7D original, Canon's system will be the undisputed king of the hill



That Canon EF 40000mm f/5.6 lens in your signature must have cost a fortune and need a train to move it!


----------



## midluk (Sep 21, 2015)

wsmith96 said:


> I have not used a STM lens so I'm not sure how the focus speed compares to USM.


At least for the EF-S 18-55 IS STM focus speed is nothing to complain about.
The problem with STM is that manual focusing does not work satisfactorily. You have no feedback (other than changes in the image) of what you are doing and where you are. No distance indicator and no change in friction when you reach the end of the focus range. And it only does anything as long as the lens has power and is not in shutdown.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 21, 2015)

midluk said:


> At least for the EF-S 18-55 IS STM focus speed is nothing to complain about.
> The problem with STM is that manual focusing does not work satisfactorily. You have no feedback (other than changes in the image) of what you are doing and where you are. No distance indicator and no change in friction when you reach the end of the focus range. And it only does anything as long as the lens has power and is not in shutdown.



Correct. But i don't mind it. Actually i would prefer "pure AF lenses" without manual focus ring/gear. I'd happily trade focus rings and distance scales for lower prices, better weather sealibg and more robust build. I have not twisted a focus ring in real use ever since i got my first AF camera ... in 1987


----------



## midluk (Sep 21, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Actually i would prefer "pure AF lenses" without manual focus ring/gear. I'd happily trade focus rings and distance scales for lower prices, better weather sealibg and more robust build. I have not twisted a focus ring in real use ever since i got my first AF camera ... in 1987



There are quite some situations where I needed manual focus (and distance scale in case 2) in the last months:
1. coarse manual focus to get small objects in front of a low-contrast background into the AF field (e.g. flying bird in front of blue sky)
2. focus at infinity (or hyperfocal distance) when shooting thunderstorms at night or clouds near the end of dawn
3. macro photo on tripod


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 21, 2015)

#2. i solve it by af-ing on some contradty structure in the far distance. If need be in live view with 10x magnification. Usually it works just fine.



midluk said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Actually i would prefer "pure AF lenses" without manual focus ring/gear. I'd happily trade focus rings and distance scales for lower prices, better weather sealibg and more robust build. I have not twisted a focus ring in real use ever since i got my first AF camera ... in 1987
> ...


----------



## alliumnsk (Sep 22, 2015)

midluk said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Actually i would prefer "pure AF lenses" without manual focus ring/gear. I'd happily trade focus rings and distance scales for lower prices, better weather sealibg and more robust build. I have not twisted a focus ring in real use ever since i got my first AF camera ... in 1987
> ...


that is not to say that it requires focus ring; I want to be able to manually focus using a remote for macros


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 22, 2015)

alliumnsk said:


> that is not to say that it requires focus ring; I want to be able to manually focus using a remote for macros



exactly! Focus by wire on any "pure-AF lens" plus tethered shooting (wired or wireless) and App [e.g. EOS Utility/Remote Capture, free of charge] would allow for that, no problem.


----------



## FramerMCB (Sep 22, 2015)

Lee Jay said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > While the EF 85mm f/1.8 IS would be a welcomed update in the Canon lineup, the EF-S 22mm f/2 STM is a bit odd, considering there’s already an EF 24mm f/2.8 STM in the lineup.
> ...



I rented the Sigma 18-35mm 1.8 for a trip this past March (Spring Break), mounted on my old Canon 40D. Took some outstanding shots: Legoland, near Carlsbad, CA; Air & Space museum in Tucson, AZ; Sedona, AZ; and the Grand Canyon, AZ. Brilliant lens...loved it. Wish I'd have thought of buying that copy from LensRentals before I mailed it back...checked too late. Could have had it for $600... darny, darn, darn, darn! 8)


----------



## ntt2007 (Sep 26, 2015)

i hope the upgrade of 85 1.8 lens will come out soon as it is old enough and should be replaced. 
doesn't matter if Canon make it with IS or w/o, even if they make a f2.0 IS and filter size increase to 67mm
i am considering a sigma 85 1.4 but if the new 85 non L from canon come out i will definitely wait for it. in the mean while my zoom lens will do the portrait stuffs


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 26, 2015)

I've been wanting a good 85mm lens for ages and I've put off buying one waiting for Canon to release a new one, and now with the new anti-blue filter, I'm prepared to wait a little longer.
I do a lot of restaurant photography and would love a lens that has no CA (imagine white plates, white tablecloth and dark grey edges on the plate with 2 large studio strobes lighting them).
If it costs $500 or $3000 it doesn't matter, just bring it out Canon.


----------



## Zanken (Jan 16, 2016)

Bennymiata said:


> I've been wanting a good 85mm lens for ages and I've put off buying one waiting for Canon to release a new one, and now with the new anti-blue filter, I'm prepared to wait a little longer.
> I do a lot of restaurant photography and would love a lens that has no CA (imagine white plates, white tablecloth and dark grey edges on the plate with 2 large studio strobes lighting them).
> If it costs $500 or $3000 it doesn't matter, just bring it out Canon.



Wouldn't 85mm be too long for this type of photography? While I was learning photography too I would shoot with a nifty fifty glued to a crop camera and restaurants were awkward to cover - I spent a lot of time skulking around the backs of chairs. A food blogger friend just bought the 24-35mm f2 and couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 16, 2016)

Bennymiata said:


> I've been wanting a good 85mm lens for ages and I've put off buying one waiting for Canon to release a new one, and now with the new anti-blue filter, I'm prepared to wait a little longer.
> I do a lot of restaurant photography and would love a lens that has no CA (imagine white plates, white tablecloth and dark grey edges on the plate with 2 large studio strobes lighting them).
> If it costs $500 or $3000 it doesn't matter, just bring it out Canon.



They did, it is called the 100L Macro and the TS-E 90.


----------

